# Azureus Front Leg Problem



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Unsure.
Hx: 4 yr old female Azureus, has laid clutches for past 6 months on average q3-4 weeks. Eats on average 15 fruit flies dusted with ReptCal calcium dust at every feeding. First noticed her holding her LEFT front leg close to her body about 4 weeks ago. No improvement or changes noted since time of "injury." Pictures are attached. She is in the same tank she has had for past 2 years with a male counterpart. He shows no signs of deformity or illness.

Also, do you notice the "bulg" coming from her shoulder socket? This is 2x the size of the RIGHT side, which makes me think possible dislocation?
When she jumps she falls on this side, not allowing her to put weight on the affected side, but she shows no signs of lethargy or loss of appetite.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

how old is the calcium?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Purchased 11 months ago


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

that may be the problem. My chameleon had this same problem due to old calcium. It should be replaced every 6 months i believe. Try a new calcium, preferably Repashy brand, they have a much more natural vitamin ratio compared to Rep-Cal brand. How old are the lights (Do they have UV-B)?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

looks like a dislocation, but you should see a vet for confirmation. I've seen this several times, mostly with tincs. I don't think I've ever seen it resolve on it's own, but I have seen frogs live for some time with the condition seemingly no worse for wear... though it must hurt. I've had some luck popping the shoulder back in place, but that's something you should really have a vet attempt. 

Good luck!

Jeremy


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

the chameleon had injured his right arm and due to improper calcium his joint became swollen and didn't heal. He held his elbow inwards to his side.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

JL-Exotics said:


> looks like a dislocation, but you should see a vet for confirmation. I've seen this several times, mostly with tincs. I don't think I've ever seen it resolve on it's own, but I have seen frogs live for some time with the condition seemingly no worse for wear... though it must hurt. I've had some luck popping the shoulder back in place, but that's something you should really have a vet attempt.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jeremy


Yes probably more likely you may also want to get an x-ray.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> looks like a dislocation, but you should see a vet for confirmation. I've seen this several times, mostly with tincs. I don't think I've ever seen it resolve on it's own, but I have seen frogs live for some time with the condition seemingly no worse for wear... though it must hurt. I've had some luck popping the shoulder back in place, but that's something you should really have a vet attempt.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy-
Unfortunately, vet is not an option. I have tried before and my area has NO FROG VETS! Probably because Oklahoma's only vet school specializes in large animals (livestock). Any other recommendations?
Curleykid-As far as the light, just replaced it 1 month ago. UV should not be an issue, these frogs have NEVER been exposed to UV light as they do not require it. I can try adding some to see if it will resolve, but as mentioned, I doubt this is a calcium issue and mroe of an orthopedic injury.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just an after thought, but she should eat a LOT more then 15 flies per feeding. Probably not related to the shoulder, but she could use a few good meals.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

If you can't get the frog to a vet you might try and email Dr. Frye. He might be able to provide an opinion and some instructions to try.



bricespice said:


> Jeremy-
> Unfortunately, vet is not an option. I have tried before and my area has NO FROG VETS! Probably because Oklahoma's only vet school specializes in large animals (livestock). Any other recommendations?
> Curleykid-As far as the light, just replaced it 1 month ago. UV should not be an issue, these frogs have NEVER been exposed to UV light as they do not require it. I can try adding some to see if it will resolve, but as mentioned, I doubt this is a calcium issue and mroe of an orthopedic injury.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Jeremy-
She eats a lot! She gets plenty. 15 is probably an under-estimate. Ill count tomorrow how much she actually eats.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> If you can't get the frog to a vet you might try and email Dr. Frye. He might be able to provide an opinion and some instructions to try.


Thaks Jeremy-
Email sent to Dr. Frye. We will see what his recommendations are.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, that seemed really low! Our azurues will eat 15 flies in the first 5 seconds of a feeding! Please don't count your flies, just keep her filled up and she'll fill out quick enough.



bricespice said:


> Jeremy-
> She eats a lot! She gets plenty. 15 is probably an under-estimate. Ill count tomorrow how much she actually eats.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> Just an after thought, but she should eat a LOT more then 15 flies per feeding. Probably not related to the shoulder, but she could use a few good meals.


Thats kind of what i thought since my juvi eats a little more than that each feeding.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Video:


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Direct Link:


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm having a problem playing the video, the load bar can't keep up with the vid. Lol at the uvb light thing, i had chameleons on my brain. haha


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

This frog seems to be having problems with both of its front legs. If you hadn't said she was perfectly normal before this, I would have thought she had a mild case of sls. I acquired an older Leucomelas that looked very similar, could get around fine, but just couldn't move its front limbs very well.

It would be a good idea to add some banana pieces to set-up a feeding station, as this will make it easier for her to feed.

Hopefully a vet can look at the video and give you a better idea.

Good luck with her, Richard.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I noticed that too Richard. However, (figures!) as soon as i posted the video her other leg "popped" out of it but that LEFT leg is still the same.
Dr. Frye seems to think it is a dislocation, but no way to be positive without extra and exam.
She just ate about 45-60 flies (i counted as best as I could!) 

Definitely not SLS, as I mentioned the past 4 yrs has been normal.
I ordered some new supplments, should be here by end of week.
Ill do everything I can.
Im going to the NARBC show in Arlington, TX in 2 weeks. Anyone done there that I can take her too?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

You can check and see if there is a Amphibian/Reptile vet in the area here: ARAV redirect


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear she isnt doing well Brice, I know you have been having problems with her lately. When was this video taken? I can hear the weather channel in the background talking about the snow lol.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

It was taken Monday- the 31st. 
It took me a couple of tries to take the video, the first one I did my dogs were barking like crazy! lol


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The video shows that she is having a similar problem with both legs, but you said that the right one popped back in after you posted the video. If the right one popped back into socket, I would think the left could be handled similarly to the right leg as clearly both legs look to have the same problem. I don't think I could get myself to try and pop it back in. I would definitely set-up a feeding station so that it minimizes her hopping around and making things worse and maybe even a smaller quarantine tub if it doesn't stress her out too much while you figure out what to do about it.

David


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> any updates?


No updates. Same condition, no worsening or improvement however.
I can note that she does not "appear" to be in pain, she is ALL OVER the tank just as her normal self. Climbing the cocohut and glass walls. When I feed, I literally drop them right in front of her and feed about 10 at a time to minimize them getting away from her. 
I feel that at this point removing her from her tank and mate that she has been in for 4 years would cause more stress than good.
I added the Repashy supplements (ICB and Supervite) to her diet, so we will see.

Also, her other leg has not had any problems since I recorded the video.


----------

